# Size



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

AKC states that the weight standard for a Maltese is 7 lbs with within the 4-6 lb range being desired. Are your little ones within standard? I think my baby is around 7 to 7 1/2.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Morgan is 8 lbs. 3 oz. A wee bit over I guess...I have read up to 9 is standard and read up to 5 is standard, I really dunno what is correct. All I know is I like his size and my vet said he shouldn't go over 10 lbs, if he does, it is my fault! lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Tiki is 5 pounds 8 ounces. He is 10 months old and the vet said if I feed him properly and give him lots of exercise he wont make it to 6. He is just perfect :>)


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Sampson is about 9 #'s, he is a big boy but in perfect health, Maggie is about 4.5 #'s


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Muffie's not big, not small..she's perfect (at the moment)


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki is at 5.5 pounds. I am glad he isn't smaller/or bigger! He is perfect!

Judi


----------



## MalteseDad (Sep 29, 2003)

Jazz is just under 4 lbs. as of her weigh in for her spaying (10 months). She is the smallest Maltese we've had. The largest we had was 13 lb. guy named "Rudy". He loved to eat and was a "couch potato".


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## shadowsfamily (Nov 20, 2003)

Below are Shadow's stats... Her father was 6.5 and her mother was 6 - so I'm guessing she should be around the same (or less). Most of what I've read indicates that you take their weight at 12 weeks and double it for their approx. maturity weight.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

That worked for us. The vet said told us this only works if you keep the pup active and don't let him/her get overweight







. I have seen some big maltese; I mean "round" not tall









Judi


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

AKC states that the weight standard for a Maltese is 7 lbs with within the 4-6 lb range being desired. Are your little ones within standard? I think my baby is around 7 to 7 1/2.


This is what I've read also. Colette will be small....probably about 4 1/2 lbs.

Gail


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Morgan is up to 9 lbs now. When I got him he was 6 months old and was a little over 6 lbs. I knew nothing about how much he should weigh so I just asked the vet what should I expect for size and he just replied that he shouldnt' weigh more than 10 lbs and if he did, it would be my fault! lol Well, he is perfect to me. He is considered big for a Matlese, but I like him just the size he is.


----------



## Bushi's Mom (Dec 2, 2003)

I did a lot of reading B4 i brought Bushi home. I desired a Tiny Toy Maltese not weighing over 6pounds. Ive seen people buy a puppy thinking it would stay small and grow way over Standard, for the same $price$ for a Tiny. So it's so important to buy the "Book" b4 the "Dog". 

Bushi was 2lbs at 12wks. He's now 4+lbs at 9months.
I hear Tiny's 2pounders $cost$ so much, but are not healthy long living dogs. Any Comments on the Tiny 2pounders???????

Maltese Rules








xoxo


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

A tiny Maltese 2-pounder at 12 weeks isn't a problem. Colette weighed in at 1.8 lbs. when I got her at 12 weeks. She now weighs 3.8 lbs. at 6 1/2 months. Both the breeder and the vet feel she'll probably end up being about 4 1/2 lbs........give or take. What a person does have to be beware of are the breeders that sell "teacup" dogs. There really is no such thing and to be under a dog's standard for the breed is unhealthy and not normal. This, however, is standard for a Maltese. All you apparantly did was look for parents that were on the smaller side of the Maltese standard. There's nothing wrong with this. I was just looking for a female Maltese.....when I found out she would be petite, I was delighted! A Maltese at 9 pounds is above standard, but healthy! A 2-3 pound adult Maltese is abnormal. My 2 cents.








Gail


----------



## Joeybz (Dec 10, 2003)

I have two Maltese as of two days ago. The older one is just a year. We just fell in love and wanted her to have a buddy. We thought by the 12 week calulation that she would be just over 4 pounds. Now as an adult she is 3.2 and holding. She just stopped growing. This little guy Chester is 13 weeks now and a little more than 3.2. We think he will be between six and seven. Who knows what kind of growth pattern he will have. They all are so different... and so cute!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

My pup is 9 months & I'm guessing she's about 6 pounds... we haven't gotten her weighed since she was 2 months (3 pounds)- she isn't fat but she isn't thin either- adorable little round body


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

She probably won't get much bigger. These small dogs stop growing much sooner than larger breeds. No matter the size malts are all adorable









Judi


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

My breeder just emailed me and told me that my 4 week old female puppy weighs 1.5 pounds. Does this sound right? I saw both of the parents and neither one of them are over 7 pounds. According to malteseonly website my puppy should not weigh this until she is 8 weeks old. I just need some feedback. I haven't seen the puppy in person yet, just emailed pictures of her and she is beautiful. Both of her parents are just perfect.


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Mar 21, 2004)

Winston is 5.3lbs. Oscar is still growing. 

Winston is not quite a year yet, so he might fill out more. But he has been 5.3 for a long time. Oscar and him are 1/2 brothers


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Mar 21, 2004)

jami: I think that sounds a bit big. Mine were like.....I am going off memory here.....(the papers are at my apt in SA).....anyways I think like 1.7lbs at 6 weeks. Winston now weights 5.3lbs consistantly.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

Hi all,

Thanks for the replies. 

1. An update on the puppies weight. She was 13 weeks old on Sunday and she weighs 3 lbs. 

2. I will be finally bringing her home on the 30th and I don't know how I am going to get through the week waiting for her!

3. My breeder told me she could not promise me the size, but she did say she believed that she would be on the larger size - 6 to 7 pounds and if that bothered me then I should pass on this puppy. I told her that 6 to 7 pounds was fine with me. The puppy has the cutest little personality and she is just adorable. Everything about her so far is perfect. I know that she will change alot before her 1 year birthday, but so far she is perfect.

Thanks for all your guys advice and help.

Jami


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

13 weeks old and 3 lbs---will be over 7 lbs full grown. when i got sprite she was 2lbs at 12 weeks, and she's 6.5 lbs. have fun with your little baby!!!!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi was 8 months on May 16th and i had him to the doctor last wed he is 9lbs at 13 weeks he was 2.7lbs so i dont know how much that formula really works suposedly my maxis parents were both under 6Lbs , Maxi doesnt eat much at all he is long , he has all his black points and he is just a darling , i find it hard to believe Maxis parents were both under 6lbs
but at this point who cares as long as he is healthy mor eof him to love i say


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Just for reference purposes, Pico was 1.5 lbs at 3 months. He is 4.5 now at 3 years.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

you're totally right though. like when sprite doesnt eat or when she jumps off the furniture--it freaks me out. but when ellie, who's 9 lbs jumps or doesnt eat---i dont worry as much. we bought pet stairs for our beds and for the window to look outside. and when we move, we're going to get couches made so that they're bigger than normal so that all the dogs and humans can fit. lol. and we're going to have someone make stairs all around our bed. the bed isnt that high...but i think its still high enough so that if the girls jumped wrong they'd break a leg.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys. I really don't care if she is on the big side, I would love her no matter what her size. Her little personality is just perfect for me. Very playful. I have a cat that thinks he is the alpha dog so I need a dog that isn't afraid and will stand up to the cat. All of her points are perfect and so far her teeth look very good. I know that they are her baby teeth and I won't know for sure until her permanent teeth come in if she will have a good bite. Her coat so far looks really good. Both of her parents, her grandparents and great grandparents are at 5 pounds and under and all are champions. Her sister and bother are much smaller than she is. I had my pick from the litter and I picked her, even knowing that she was going to be on the larger size. She just has the cutest personality! I want to be able to bring her to work...work at a local health department. If she has the personality I will take her into hospitals and retirement homes.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that will be great if you get her a therapy dog license. at my grandmas nursing home--they didnt need to be therapy dogs, so we would take our dogs there. all the patients thought the malts were the cutest. they still ask for sprite and ellie. we never took gruffi--he's a little rough. its great that you found one that has the personality you need. mine is lazy like me.







and ellie is always active---what my sister wants to be. lol. and gruffi is active every once in a while. i think he's still in that puppy stage.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

LOL Well, I guess I have you all beat...Morgan right now weighs in at 10 lbs! When he went into the vet at the beginning of March, he weighed in at 10 1/2 lbs exactly. the vet said his weight was perfect for his length and height. Since we got Bailey, he has been fluxing between 9 - 10. (I purchased a scale so I could keep an eye on both his weight and Bailey's) Between the running around and then getting a good appetite built up from all of that play, he is staying in a good range for his size. I like his build and I am kinda glad he isn't so tiny. For me, he's perfect


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I went through Petdge, I checked "Toyus R Us" and all the baby stores and no one had one to be found anywhere, we even have a second hand consignment shop here for children "Children's Orchard" and they had never had one come in their front door. I was going through my new Petedge catalog and low and behold they had one! $60.00 and had it in two days. It is simply a baby scale, but is perfect and was just what I was looking for. 

http://www.petedge.com

The company deals with Groomers and Pet Stores mostly, so everything is in volume, but they have great prices and I have my stuff within two days. The company is just one state over from me, so I never have to wait for anything from them. Someone else on here said they didn't like their shipping practices or prices, but I looked at it this way, with the speed I get the stuff and the quantity of what I buy, (I usually order alot of stuff all at once), I find the pricing on their shipping feesable. I have ordered things from other sights and catalogs, ordered Priority and paid HUGE dollars, so I think it all comes out even in the end. If ever I am looking for something, they usually have it and I dont' have to go scouting around for it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

YVW


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Daezie is on the bigger side too. she is 1 1/2 yrs old and weights 10.5lbs- since her hair is a little weavy she looks bigger than what she actually is..my husband and i call her "the little bear" she is so adorable. but I have to say she a couch potato.

and Maya is 1 yr and she weights 7lbs. 

they are both perfect for me!!! I love my babies


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Arent' they all just so awesome?







I can never seem to get enough of them


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Macy USED to weigh about 6 pounds but now is up to 8.2! The vet says my punkin has to slim down.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

a great part of training the dogs was when we would go into the vets office every week. they eventually got into the routine of going in there, standing on the scale, getting a treat, saying hi to the nurses, getting a treat and then leaving. they werent scared of going there anymore, it was really cool. anyway, my point was just another way of weighing your baby--if you didnt want to buy a scale.


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

Meesta weighs about 11lbs, give or take. I LOVE his size. It is perfect for him and me.  He is not overweight, just big-boned. Really.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Carissa, ALL of your Babies are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kit001_@Jul 30 2004, 12:55 AM
> *Carissa, ALL of your Babies are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> ...


 aww! thanks so much!


----------

